# Comandos at



## d4n13l4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hola tengo un problema basico pero  no se como se hace
tengo un n76 y para saber si soporta comandos at tengo que establecer una conexion con el pc por el hyperterminal cierto? esta conexion tengo que hacerla por el cable de datos? no puede ser via bluetooth?


----------



## EDWMA (Jul 7, 2010)

la conexion por hyperterminal se realiza meidante puerto serial, para eso necesitas un cable e interconectarlo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 7, 2010)

@d4n13l4 si puede ser via bluetooth pero tendrías que comprarte el dispositivo que recibe los datos por bluetooth y manda por su puerto serie a algún sistema microcontrolado.

PD: El dispositivo por bluetooth sale algo asi de U$S70 o 56€


----------



## d4n13l4 (Jul 7, 2010)

y no hay alguna forma de saber que celulares soportan los comandos?
pq como uds dicen utilizando el modulo bluetooth puedo establecer la conexion pero antes de comprar el modulo keria saber si mi celu aguanta los comandos sino no serviria de mucho comprarme el modulo


----------



## EDWMA (Jul 7, 2010)

mira, revisa este link, te puede dar una gran ayuda

http://bluehack.elhacker.net/downloads/spec/AT_Command_Set_For_Nokia_GSM_Products.pdf


----------

